# Fiber?



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Hi, So since I've added a LOT of fiber to my diet plus I got fibers that you put in water from my doctor..The pain in my stomach is almost gone..but when I take fibers my tummy starts to make sounds and such and after about an hour I have a BM and it is so soft and has an orange brownish color...and more slimey if you know what I mean. Anyone else have or had this? And will it go alway? Kimberley <3


----------



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

*Away


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

The sound is just bowel activity and that is normal. As for the slimey stool it is probably just actually making you pass stool. Is the stool coloured, does it float? Do you have C predominant or D?


----------



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

It is and yes it does. I have type a. x


----------



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Well my blood test came back and i am healty as can be but I do need to live with IBS and my anxiety but It will get better.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

maybe you eat to much soluble fibers, and need more insolable? our ancestors ate about 50 grams of fibers a day, and most of them was insoulable, so maybe add some seeds and psyllium as well?, but start with a little and gradually go up..


----------

